# A Couple of Dragons



## Candra H (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought I might post a thread or two in here, maybe get some activity going.

This is a painting I worked on for about two years and finally finished about a month or so ago. Size is A1 (24x32") and I used acrylic paint on canvas board.

All comments welcome, and apologies for the poor quality photo. One day soon I'll upgrade my camera...


----------



## Like a Fox (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, that looks beautiful, Candra. I love the depth you've created within one hue.

(And welcome back! *hugs* Nice to see you  )


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is so awesome! Wish I could draw like that!


----------



## Leyline (Mar 23, 2011)

Really love that one, C. Terrific sense of ferocity captured. I also love how the dragons match their surroundings, like animals who actually evolve in a certain environment.

Best,

-G.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome just about covers it.  Beautiful colors and detail.


----------



## _ Ellie _ Sinclair _ (Mar 24, 2011)

The amount of detail you put in this is amazing!  I especially like the sky.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 24, 2011)

Not the full weyr then? 
I remember from writing discussions we were both into dragons, wish I could draw them like that.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, lots of comments on this one. Thanks!



Like a Fox said:


> Hey, that looks beautiful, Candra. I love the depth you've created within one hue.
> 
> (And welcome back! *hugs* Nice to see you  )


 
Hey, Miss Fox! It's nice to see you too. And thanks! The colours were something I struggled with because normally I'll work a few different tones into the dragons but didn't want to lose them in the background, so reduced the palette. That you think the depth is still there even in such a limted palette is very good to hear.



Leyline said:


> Really love that one, C. Terrific sense of ferocity captured. I also love how the dragons match their surroundings, like animals who actually evolve in a certain environment.
> 
> Best,
> 
> -G.


 
Thanks, G! It's good to hear the dragons look like they belong and evolved naturally in their world because I want them to be believable, even though dragons arent actually real. Well, not to everyone, heh.



Olly Buckle said:


> Not the full weyr then?
> I remember from writing discussions we were both into dragons, wish I could draw them like that.


 
Ech, you got me, Olly. I had to google weyr. And nope, my beasties have nothing to do with humans, apart from bits of their anatomy, so those weyr things are something altogther different. Thanks for the kind words, and it's great to hear another dragon lover likes what I do, because we all have our own ideas about how they should look.

I'm currently working on anatomy sketches and ideas for my next painting so will try to post a work in progress thread at some point...


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 27, 2011)

What medium are those?  Nicely done.


----------



## Candra H (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, Vangoghsear. The painting was done using acrylics on canvas board and is A1 (24x32"). I actually forgot to put that in the op so thanks for reminding me about it. Will go back and edit forthwith.


----------

